# 1” Boneless Pork Chops cooked too long?



## baseballguy99 (Feb 2, 2021)

I put 3-1” thick boneless pork chops in last night at about 7:30 at 145*.  My intentions were to pull them out before my wife and I went too bed, shock cool them, and then bread and fry them this evening.  Well we fell asleep and I forgot about them.  Pulled them out about 8am this morning.  I know they would be safe to eat, but what kind of texture can I expect?  Has anyone else had this mishap?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 2, 2021)

Were they at 145 the whole time?


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes 145 the whole time.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 2, 2021)

I would cut one and find out for sure - but I would think they would be dried out.

On the bright side, at least it was pork chops and not filet mignon...


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 2, 2021)

I would think on the dry side . Have some  bbq sauce slaw and buns , or taco seasoning and tortillas on hand in case you need to adjust  . Either way let us know . Might be the best pork chop ever .


----------



## dr k (Feb 2, 2021)

If they are still bagged and cooled quickly you have 28 days to eat them, being pasteurized in that bag for that temp/duration.  Chop/slice and make tacos/fajitas if too soft or take a bite out of one and figure out if you want to proceed as you intended.  It's not a loss but maybe something different.  Compare them to the next three chops.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 2, 2021)

YES, let us know!  I want to try running some loin a lot longer than I have as the shorter cooks have not impressed.  You might be onto something.  Some of the best things come from mistakes...


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 2, 2021)

I will talk it over with the wife and see what she feels like.  I will let you guys know how they turned out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hmmm all these saying they be dried out. Probably not. I’ve held a pork loin for 12 hours at 145 and it was fine.
Restaurants will hold pork chops for 8-12 hours at temp and then sear off. Usually at a bit lower temp though.
I bet you’ll be fine. Bread them quickly fry them eat them.
Report back on your results.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

I know that wouldn't hurt if it was on piece about 3" thick, so I doubt if it would hurt anything with 3 pieces @ 1" thick each.

Enjoy, and let us know,
Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 2, 2021)

Dry probably isn't the right term . Texture compromised maybe ? 
Still watching .


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 2, 2021)

We just finished up supper (sorry no pics). I pulled them out of the fridge and patted dry.  Dredged them in flour, egg/milk, and then in crushed corn flakes.  Fried in oil for about 4 minutes per side until browned.

The texture was spot on, but a little on the dry side.  So not a complete screw up.  Next time I might try 8 hours  just to experiment.  Normally I go about 4 hours and they are still a little on the tough side but extremely juicy.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.  Always learning...


----------



## zwiller (Feb 3, 2021)

Agreed, thanks for the update.  I think with longer times brining is a factor in preserving the juiciness.  Not sure if you hit them with some salt before the bath.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 3, 2021)

SPG before the bath.  Maybe one of the times I will try brining before.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2021)

Interesting!
I would have thought the longer time would made them more tender. However i would have SV’d them at 132, not 145.
Al


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 3, 2021)

Al, they were very tender just a little on the dry side.  If i were to let them go for 12+ hours again (on purpose this time) I would lower the temp to see if that helped on the juiciness.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Mar 11, 2021)

Update.  Wife wanted pork chops again Tuesday for supper.  So I thought that would be a great time to experiment.  4-1" thick boneless pork chops seasoned with salt and pepper went into a 135* sous vide bath overnight.  Approximately  9 hours.  Ice bathed them for 30 minutes and then into the fridge until supper.  Dredged in flour, then egg/milk bath, then into corn flakes.  Then into hot oil in the CI skillet.  Let them go until the corn flakes are brown/crispy.

These pork chops were perfection!  Perfectly moist and tender with a good crunch from the corn flakes.  I think this will be my go-to time/temp.


----------

